# Nebulizer in ED



## kjferg47 (Jul 27, 2010)

I would like to know if the MD in the ED can bill for a Nebulizer treatment (94640) on the Part B side.  In an office setting it is different but I was wondering if it is billable on the physician side in the ED.  I'm pretty sure the MD is just ordering it and highly doubt that he/she is the one actually providing the treatment. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 27, 2010)

The nebulizer charge goes to the facility in the ED


----------



## sam_son  (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes , Nebulizer was only ordered by physician , so physician can't bill for nebulizer treatment .

Regards


----------



## kjferg47 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Debra - I was hoping that was the answer!


----------



## kjferg47 (Jul 27, 2010)

................and SAMSON


----------

